# Probiotics - kefir



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi,

I read a lot about bene-bac but not much about kefir, I would think kefir would work better because of the numberous strains it carries. Does anyone know if it's safe to give cats on a daily basis, and does anyone have any stories regarding its use?

regards


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

I think it may work. I do know that even though kefir contains lactose, the bacteria strains and such consume it. So I would think it may work well for cats. I have never used it on my own cats though so I cannot offer any specific tips, experiences, etc.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Cats can be lactose intolerant, so be prepared that it might cause diarrhea or crampig.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Mom of 4 said:


> Cats can be lactose intolerant, so be prepared that it might cause diarrhea or crampig.


That was my concern as well. However, I have read that lactose-intolerant humans often, but not always, have an easier time with kefir than other lactose containing drinks. And again, that is because the bacteria and yeast cultures in kefir tend to "eat" or consume the lactose.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I guess kefir would work for cats, but it may be hard to find _unflavored_ kefir - I usually see it with fruit, flavorings, sugar or honey, etc. Plain yogurt is easier to find. I don't know if the texture difference matters - kefir is usually drinkable, like milk, while yogurt of course can be very thick. Let us know how it goes! 

Fran


----------



## rivernuts (Apr 12, 2006)

I buy unflavored, unsweetened lifeway kefir at Whole foods, my cats don't mind it as long as I don't put too much. The only thing different I've noticed since I've started giving it is my girl burps once or twice after each meal, my boys don't.


----------



## petspy (Sep 11, 2008)

Fran, the unflavored stuff is often found in eastern
European gourmet/deli stores as kefir is a stable there.
in NYC practically every Russian neighborhood has it
cheaper and fresher than any of the grocery stores.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

I do not know what kefir is, so really no ability to comment on that.

We use a probiotic called in all simple fashion - Pro-Bio you can get at most horse feed stores or general ranch supply type of places. I have not put jack on the pro-bio yet as I'm still giving his normal course of anti-biotics a chance to completely work. 

But I do know that using Pro-Bio on horses has been very successful.

They make a pro bio plus kaolin paste for cats and dogs that would probably work out nice. Or you can get the pro bio powder for horses and dose it for cats (is on the label)


----------

